# how important is a variable speed screw driver for creamed honey?



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

right now i use a single speed (super fast), witll a variable speed give me a better creamed honey?

i currently have a dadant mixer and one of those "spring" looking ones. which is the best one to use?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I can't speak to the superiority of one over the other. The reason for the slower speed availability is important is that you want to get as little air in the honey as possible. If you package in glass (which is a real customer draw)excess air will make a white bloom between the honey and the jar making the product less desirable to look at.

[ October 13, 2005, 04:25 PM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

after mixing i let the honey sit for 24 hrs. then skim the bubbles of the next day before i bottle it.

this SEEMS to get the air out (regardless of how much i put in during mixing), but nobody taught me how to do this, so i could be way off.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Of course the obvious solution is the one most overlooked. If it works why not do it that way. I'm trying it on my next batch. Thanks


----------

